# Trip to new vet



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been commenting on this site for a little bit I need to vent about my visit to a vet. She advertises holistic.

She does agree with raw, but she only knows about made up raw food, prepackaged. And when I questioned her about if I was giving enough different types of meats. When I commented that I was closers to a pry model diet. I don't think she knew what I was talking about? She stated she would stick with certain protiens? Thats when I reliezed I was better educated in raw than her. She started talking about antibodies? And I thought what??

Am I wrong here or is variety best??? With organ meat, bone, and many different meats best???

I'm confused? One protien, that sound like a kibble thing?:ban:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes! Variety is the key to a healthy diet! :biggrin1:


----------

